# Edge of Tomorrow - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards

redacted


----------



## JBrax

Thanks for the review Mike. I've been waiting for this one and it will be a day one buy for me. The wife and I wanted to see it while it was in theaters but life got in the way.


----------



## B- one

Thanks for the review Mike! I'll pick it up used on blu, just because I'm cheap.


----------



## Pav26

Great review Mike. I watched this last night, and loved it. The first 30 seconds of the movie are insane.


----------



## Mike Edwards

Pav26 said:


> Great review Mike. I watched this last night, and loved it. The first 30 seconds of the movie are insane.


that 1st rumble was down to 10hz recorded at over 125 db.... probably one of the lowest and most powerful bass lines in film history (at least at those levels)


----------



## Pav26

Mike Edwards said:


> that 1st rumble was down to 10hz recorded at over 125 db.... probably one of the lowest and most powerful bass lines in film history (at least at those levels)


Ridiculous. I can't imagine what the opening of the movie would sound (rather, feel) like on a system with multiple subs in an LLT configuration tuned low, or an IB. This is definitely a fantastic movie to demo your subs - there were also a couple nice sweeps mid way into the film, IIRC. 

The story in this movie itself reminded me of another, older movie: Source Code. While they are similar in the sense that time is repeated, I didn't feel like it was a rip off of that movie - the concept/idea was executed very well here IMO. I enjoyed it from start to end.


----------



## NBPk402

Thanks for the review Mike... What level do you listen at? I see where you say that the bass hit 125db... Is that with a house curve and at reference level listening?


----------



## Mike Edwards

ellisr63 said:


> Thanks for the review Mike... What level do you listen at? I see where you say that the bass hit 125db... Is that with a house curve and at reference level listening?


That was at recording level. I listen at 2 db below reference on my mains and 4 over on my subs


----------



## NBPk402

Mike Edwards said:


> That was at recording level. I listen at 2 db below reference on my mains and 4 over on my subs


So at the level you listen at the bass could hit 119 db, correct...Which is still very powerful! :T 
Until I get my bi-amp setup hooked up I can't turn down my mains as they are at -12 already. I have my subs turned up either +6 or +10db right now (can't remember as Audyssey had them turned way down too, and I turned them up to -.5db, and -2db)..


----------



## Mike Edwards

ellisr63 said:


> So at the level you listen at the bass could hit 119 db, correct...Which is still very powerful! :T
> Until I get my bi-amp setup hooked up I can't turn down my mains as they are at -12 already. I have my subs turned up either +6 or +10db right now (can't remember as Audyssey had them turned way down too, and I turned them up to -.5db, and -2db)..


It done get loud


----------



## Jon Liu

Oh man, I really wanted to catch this on in theaters, but just never got around to it. I am buying this one day-one. Based on the review, I am getting even more excited to run this on my system!!


----------



## asere

Thank you for the review Mike. The movie seems interesting plus your comment on the LFE going lower than 16hz with the opening scene has me curious to try it out. If I don't end up renting this one I will most likely buy it.


----------



## f0zz

This was the biggest surprise movie for me this year. I wasn't expecting much and it ended up being among the best action movie of the season for me.
To bad it didn't make any money.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Great review Mike. I really like the trailer. Day one BD purchase for me


----------



## tcarcio

I picked this one up today. I got Target to price match walmart.com and got it for $19.96. :bigsmile:


----------



## Mike Edwards

tcarcio said:


> I picked this one up today. I got Target to price match walmart.com and got it for $19.96. :bigsmile:


Don't think you'll be disappointed


----------



## Jon Liu

I picked my copy up and cannot wait to toss this in later tonight!!


----------



## asere

Jon Liu said:


> I picked my copy up and cannot wait to toss this in later tonight!!


Give us your impression especially the first 30 seconds


----------



## tcarcio

Well I will give you my impression....:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:

The LFE is so low that my left side buttkicker started making a loud noise and I thought it blew up. I checked and it works fine in all other scenes except that one. I have it bolted down but it apparently still makes it vibrate so much that it makes a rattle by shaking like it was loose. I have never had that happen in the 8 years of having a decent system. My God things were falling off my table. It is AWESOME....:bigsmile:


----------



## asere

I just placed an order and will watch this weekend. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Mike Edwards

tcarcio said:


> Well I will give you my impression....:yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> The LFE is so low that my left side buttkicker started making a loud noise and I thought it blew up. I checked and it works fine in all other scenes except that one. I have it bolted down but it apparently still makes it vibrate so much that it makes a rattle by shaking like it was loose. I have never had that happen in the 8 years of having a decent system. My God things were falling off my table. It is AWESOME....:bigsmile:


HAHAHAHAHAH!!! I know the feeling. I had my subs cranked at reference and when that initial low frequency sweep went through the system I watched the clip lights on my amp go wild... it was frightening !


----------



## Jon Liu

Holy Moly. The audio mix for this was fantastic, to say the least! I am going to watch this one again this weekend.

As for the movie itself, I really enjoyed it! Emily Blunt really has done a fantastic job in recent years, from Devil Wears Prada, Sunshine Cleaning, Adjustment Bureau, Looper, and now this. I am so surprised that this movie didn't do better in theaters. Then again, I didn't help any by not going to see it during the theatrical run. I am hoping that they can make up some ground with the disc sales.


----------



## JBrax

Looking forward to watching this tonight.


----------



## asere

JBrax said:


> Looking forward to watching this tonight.


I got it today but won't be seeing it till the weekend. Please let us know what you think. Everyone seems to love it.


----------



## tcarcio

I played the beginning of the movie again and tried to listen at reference level and it made my lights dim. :hsd:


----------



## Jon Liu

tcarcio said:


> I played the beginning of the movie again and tried to listen at reference level and it made my lights dim. :hsd:


Haha that is awesome!


----------



## NBPk402

Just ordered my copy... Will have it Saturday. :T


----------



## 3dbinCanada

I picked it up at Walmart Tuesday and saving it for this weekend.


----------



## JBrax

We watched it last night but due to meds I'm taking I kept falling out. My wife loved it so I'll have to re-watch when my heads not so fuzzy. The LFE at the beginning of the movie was LOW!!!


----------



## asere

I just saw the first 30 seconds because I could not wait. I'll watch the movie this weekend. 
The couch and blinds where vibrating and so was the wall near the sub.LOVED IT.
Now what concerned me was at -35 the sub kicked in fine but at -8 when the sub kicked in I heard a pop sound coming from the sub Kreisel dxd 12012.
Is that normal in cases like this?


----------



## tcarcio

asere said:


> I just saw the first 30 seconds because I could not wait. I'll watch the movie this weekend.
> The couch and blinds where vibrating and so was the wall near the sub.LOVED IT.
> Now what concerned me was at -35 the sub kicked in fine but at -8 when the sub kicked in I heard a pop sound coming from the sub Kreisel dxd 12012.
> Is that normal in cases like this?


Well it depends what sub you have but if you are getting a popping noise from the sub then it is more than likely bottoming out and it isn't good to do that too much. If it has only happened with that particular movie because of the ULF being that low then just back off the AVR volume until that scene passes and then you should be able to go back to your normal listening volume.


----------



## asere

tcarcio said:


> Well it depends what sub you have but if you are getting a popping noise from the sub then it is more than likely bottoming out and it isn't good to do that too much. If it has only happened with that particular movie because of the ULF being that low then just back off the AVR volume until that scene passes and then you should be able to go back to your normal listening volume.


Yeah it only happened that one time at -8 or so. I had to really see what the ULF was all about at lower volume level :coocoo:


----------



## tcarcio

asere said:


> Yeah it only happened that onetime at -8 or so. I had to really see what the ULF was all about at lower volume level :coocoo:


I get it. We have all been there....:clap:


----------



## asere

Just saw the movie and yes it was a great film indeed. The story, audio and video was amazing.


----------



## NBPk402

I watched about 10 minutes of it today, because I had to see how the bass was... I ran the movie at "0", and the bass was very good. I am not sure if it was better than Tron or not though... I will have to watch Tron again to see. I will be watching the full movie this weekend when I have friends over (I saw it in the theater in Dolby Atmos (as I recall).


----------



## 3dbinCanada

My only disappointment with this film is the bass that appeared in the first 20 to 30 seconds did not carry through the rest of the film. It was adequate but that's about it.


----------



## asere

3dbinCanada said:


> My only disappointment with this film is the bass that appeared in the first 20 to 30 seconds did not carry through the rest of the film. It was adequate but that's about it.


Yeah I can see that. I also notice that with some previews at home the bass is so good that the couch vibrates. Yet when you watch the movie for that preview the bass is weak.
EOT still had a very nice soundtrack.


----------



## Dwight Angus

Good movie but the bass is not sustained. Very entertaining


----------



## Mike Edwards

Dwight Angus said:


> Good movie but the bass is not sustained. Very entertaining


yeah, that 11 hz frequency sweep at the beginning is pretty insane. the rest of it is good solid bass, but very little can live up to those first 30 seconds


----------



## WRYKER

I'm confused. I have 2 subs and I"ve listened to the begninng several times and the bass is...just 'plain'. Doesn't get loud or anything! My speakers are calibrated on an Onkyo 818 so I'm wondering what is 'wrong' with my set-up that i'm not getting that deep loud bass?!


----------



## Mike Edwards

WRYKER said:


> I'm confused. I have 2 subs and I"ve listened to the begninng several times and the bass is...just 'plain'. Doesn't get loud or anything! My speakers are calibrated on an Onkyo 818 so I'm wondering what is 'wrong' with my set-up that i'm not getting that deep loud bass?!


hmmmm, what subs do you have? it COULD be that your subs don't dig deep enough cuz this stuff was in the 20 hz and under variety....if you have a sub that cuts out at say 25hz like the SVS PC-25-31 or something then you might be missing some content


----------



## WRYKER

Mike Edwards said:


> hmmmm, what subs do you have? it COULD be that your subs don't dig deep enough cuz this stuff was in the 20 hz and under variety....if you have a sub that cuts out at say 25hz like the SVS PC-25-31 or something then you might be missing some content



Blast it - that must be the reason. My sub specs:
Frequency Response: 22Hz - 200Hz, adjustable crossover & volume controls.
Sensitivity: 110dB @ 30Hz 

BIC PL-200's


----------



## Mike Edwards

WRYKER said:


> Dang it - that must be the reason. My sub specs:
> Frequency Response: 22Hz - 200Hz, adjustable crossover & volume controls.
> Sensitivity: 110dB @ 30Hz
> 
> BIC PL-200's


that could explain it. there was some + 20hz frequency stuff but the majority of the powerful content was all the way down to 11hz


----------



## NBPk402

WRYKER said:


> I'm confused. I have 2 subs and I"ve listened to the begninng several times and the bass is...just 'plain'. Doesn't get loud or anything! My speakers are calibrated on an Onkyo 818 so I'm wondering what is 'wrong' with my set-up that i'm not getting that deep loud bass?!


If you are listening to the part before the Newscast in the movie... Maybe your subs are cancelling each other out, or your seat is in a null in the room. Have you tried just one sub to see how it sounds? When I play the beginning the chairs shake violently, but when we sit in the front row it is not so much shaking but sounds great.


----------



## JBrax

I have dual SVS PB-12NSD's and the beginning of that movie had violent type bass that shook my entire room.


----------



## 3dbinCanada

Mike Edwards said:


> yeah, that 11 hz frequency sweep at the beginning is pretty insane. the rest of it is good solid bass, but very little can live up to those first 30 seconds


This my sub playing it. I wonder how many subs have been destroyed by this piece. 

https://www.youtube.com/embed/ghO2UEmZU7s


----------



## NBPk402

3dbinCanada said:


> This my sub playing it. I wonder how many subs have been destroyed by this piece.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/embed/ghO2UEmZU7s


I would not be surprised if quite a few were destroyed.


----------



## ureka

This movie has amazing LFE! Will give your subs a good workout!


----------

